# Best way to cut corrugated metal panels?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Circular saw works well and give you a nice level cut. You should dress the edge to de-bur it a bit though.


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks. Any particular blade type or tooth count?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If it is just metal, i.e. no stone coating or other surface on it, get a standard bi-metal (small tooth like a hacksaw) blade that is for cutting multiple materials. 

You can also get a fiber blade (something like a grinder blade) and it will not pull on the edges as much.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

actually if they are painted panels no manufacturer recommends cutting with a saw,but being this is on the inside not subject to weather it's probably ok


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Best blade out there. Cuts like butter


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

O&B,

Have you ever used those Tenryu blades?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you clamp a piece of plywood on the material to be cut for the saw to ride on as it's being cut it will not scratch the metal.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> O&B,
> 
> Have you ever used those Tenryu blades?


Yes WoW I had used the Tenryu until I found this blade. They tend to gum up fast with all the teeth and the shallow gullet and not near smooth a cut as this Oshlun. $65 for the Tenryu vs. $18 for this one. As long as you don't bind it up and bust too many teeth the Oshlun lasts quite a while. If you are good with a saw it really gives you a shear-like finish. 

As long as too many teeth aren't busted out it can be resharpened too. But even if you can't resharpen it, for the price it's not a big loss.


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Many thanks for all the advice!


----------

